# TiVo Failed to record my show



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Very disappointing! UFC Fight Night main event on Fox Sports 1, 11-8-2014, 8:30 PM was not recorded! TiVo DID record the UFC Fight Night prelims broadcast on a different channel, Fox Sports 2. 

I checked History & says did not record. Reason (info); TiVo not authorized to get this channel (not true), Did not pay for this show (not a pay per view sporting event) or show not available in your area. (It was available & is still listed in the guide from 7 hours ago.)

I need to rely on TiVo to record shows I schedule. 

Roamio Pro, 2 weeks old. 

Thanks for any help,

Steve


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

Are you able to tune to this channel on your TiVo? If not, and you pay for it, you may need to get a tuning adapter from your cable company. Another possibility is that your cable card did not get a complete channel mapping. You should check to see if there are other channels that you are unable to get (excluding VOD) though those channels may also require a tuning adapter.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

What happens when you tune to the channel now? 

Who is your cable company?


----------



## Series2user (Nov 9, 2014)

+1 on trying to manual tune if not then go with the channel mapping


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I had a tuning adapter from day 1 & verified all channels I was supposed to receive when I set up TiVo 1st time ~2 weeks ago.

Yes, I was able & still am able to tune to this channel (1031, FS1, Cox Phoenix, AZ) Chanel appears in Guide, shows set to record on this channel appear in To Do List. I have recorded other shows in days past on this channel.

If Cox Cable decided at the last minute to change programming & not broadcast the fights, wouldnt it be removed fron the guide by now?

Im going to watch the prelim fights (FS2) from last night now. I will see if there are any messages on the bottom that say the main event will not be broadcast on FS1 & has moved to a different channel. 

In the past ((Using Cox DVR) sometimes an earlier live sporting event runs longer. So, when I go to watch it I get the other event that ran over along with a message on the bottom saying Your event will start on other channel since the game is running overtime. Also the announcers often mention the channel change. (Usually within the family of Fox Sports channels)


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

And 1031 is selected under settings for channels you receive? 

Even if it's not selected I manually set up recordings on channels that are not selected and they still record fine, but tuning adapters might work different. 

Look at the guide data. Does everything look fine?


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

Update:

I just watched the prelims recorded last night on FS2 & they promoted the main event on FS1 throughout the broadcast including the end. So, The Main event definitely aired on FS1, there was no channel switching. I had TiVo set to record it & it failed to do so.


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

waynomo said:


> And 1031 is selected under settings for channels you receive?
> 
> Even if it's not selected I manually set up recordings on channels that are not selected and they still record fine, but tuning adapters might work different.
> 
> Look at the guide data. Does everything look fine?


Yes, 1031 is selected, Guide data this PM still shows the main event 8:30 PM Sat, 11-8-14, 1031.

TiVo failed to record it & the reasons given in History do not seem valid.

Perhaps others have experienced this issue & will comment. 
If this keeps happening I am going to regret switching to TiVo. 
I love the huge HDD (450 hrs HD programs), Ability to record 6 shows at once the 12 days out guide & the wish list. But, first & foremost the DVR must record what I tell it to record! Even VCRs do that.


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

iconoclast said:


> Yes, 1031 is selected, Guide data this PM still shows the main event 8:30 PM Sat, 11-8-14, 1031.
> 
> TiVo failed to record it & the reasons given in History do not seem valid.
> 
> ...


I have had Tivo since 1999 and the very few times a program didn't record it was "operator error."


----------



## iconoclast (Oct 27, 2014)

ehardman said:


> I have had Tivo since 1999 and the very few times a program didn't record it was "operator error."


Ehardman, a main reason for my post was to see if I did make some error & to learn & not do it again! From this forum & the TiVo support forum I see I did not. What types of operator error could lead to the information TiVo had in History?

From my post:
I checked History & says did not record. Reason (info); TiVo not authorized to get this channel (not true), Did not pay for this show (not a pay per view sporting event) or show not available in your area. (It was available & is still listed in the guide from 7 hours ago.)


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

ehardman said:


> I have had Tivo since 1999 and the very few times a program didn't record it was "operator error."


Yeah and then there's this, which is definitely not an operator error. I've also seen the Roamio put 'Problem getting tuner' error in history when it fails to record CBS shows on rare occasions for no apparent reason that I can see (i.e. it's not a signal level issue).

Tivo recording is not fool-proof and there are plenty of cases where it's not operator error.


----------

